# BLUE JOB



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

well im a bit puzzled, i just received a package this morninig with a tub of blue job chrome polish inside.

only thing is i didnt order it :roll:

can anyone shed any light?


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Just hope you don't get the invoice :roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry mate

That was meant for me  
Shall I forward my address to you?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Hark said:


> Sorry mate
> 
> That was meant for me
> Shall I forward my address to you?


well i was looking to send you a xmas card this year.

pm me :wink:


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

a free blow job !?

oh wait... never mind..


----------

